# New TT Owner and Cam Belt Change



## timewarp (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and this is a great forum. I have just purchased an 02 plate 225 and I'm very happy with it. I also decided to get the cam belt/ water pump/ tensioner changed ( preventative maintenance!) and phoned a few places. In the end my local "under the arches in Leamington Spa" man did it for 235 quid. I've used him for about 6 years to fix things on my old V6 mondeo and never can cause to doubt his ability. Anyhow, if you are in the Midlands and need a belt/ water pump/ tensioner change his name is Garry and his number is 01926 339208 , Bath Place, leamington Spa CV31 3HS.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.What area are you from.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

